# Grizzly G0619 Owner



## LX Kid (May 26, 2015)

I've had this beauty for about 3 or 4 years now and it has really worked well.  The only mod I've done was to add a shuttle to the table feed which I bought from "The Little Machine Shop."  The power feed is not shown installed at that time photo was taken.


----------



## LX Kid (May 26, 2015)

Been thinking of adding a DRO to my G0619 and was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for a complete 3-axis kit.   I don't really want one that uses my Android phone or tablet.  I'd like one that mounts to the mill.   Of course I would like to buy as inexpensive as possible and can't afford to sink a lot of money into one.  Maybe someone has a used one they would like to part with.


----------



## Franko (May 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, LX. 
Several of us have the G0619. There are several posts where members have installed DROs on them. 

Try searching "DRO G0619 in the search function at the top right of the pages.

Here is a link to my post about the installation of Absolute DROs I purchased from davidh, a member here, and a link to the post. You'll have to scroll down to close to the  bottom of the page. David is a great guy and offers a very good price on DROs.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/thre...in-your-shop-today.14637/page-158#post-286510


----------



## Former Member - WoodNDust (Jun 2, 2015)

Cool mill.  How does the G0619 compare to the G0704 (size, capacity, etc.)?


----------



## LX Kid (Jun 7, 2015)

WoodNDust said:


> Cool mill.  How does the G0619 compare to the G0704?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There's quite a bit of difference in functions between the two.  One of the biggest, in my opinion, is that it's a little heavier machine.  With the added features for the cost difference I think it's a good deal.  You will have to go to Grizzly  web site and print out the two spec sheets to see differences.  I started to go with the G0704 and am glad I didn't.  ("You pay less you get less!")  Anyway I don't have the floor space for anything larger and  heavier might fall thru my shops floor joists!  LoL


----------



## bpratl (Jun 7, 2015)

I added a 3 axis glass scale DRO to my G0619 two years ago and it has been flawless since.
I am now in the process of adding a pump oiling system and CNC control
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 to the 619.


----------



## Former Member - WoodNDust (Jun 7, 2015)

LX Kid said:


> There's quite a bit of difference in functions between the two.  One of the biggest, in my opinion, is that it's a little heavier machine.  With the added features for the cost difference I think it's a good deal.  You will have to go to Grizzly  web site and print out the two spec sheets to see differences.  I started to go with the G0704 and am glad I didn't.  ("You pay less you get less!")  Anyway I don't have the floor space for anything larger and  heavier might fall thru my shops floor joists!  LoL



Thanks LX for the feedback.  I'm looking at mills, trying to figure out which way to go.  There are so many choices.  I would like a descent manual mill that I can use to machine parts to convert it to CNC, OR maybe I'll buy a CNC upfront, such as the PM-45 CNC.


----------

